# Removal of iud with cervical dilation



## marciar (Jun 8, 2010)

What is the correct way to code a removal of an IUD as an outpatient surgery with dilation of the cervix. There were no strings on the IUD so the physician was unable to complete the removal in the office. 58301 does not include the dilation.


----------

